# Zombie Themed Party



## DieTodtenReitenSchnell

I am considering doing something different in 2010 from my traditional classic gothic halloween party. For one thing, I have to do a haunted house in town for the kids so most of my usual stuff will be there. In some ways, I need to tone down the effort for the party because I will be doing the open to the public haunted house _at the same time_.

Usually a halloween party you tell people to come in costume and they wear whatever they want. This time, I am going to send News Announcement of Zombie Attacks Invites, and ask EVERYBODY to come dressed as a zombie in one way or another. This is the first time that I am going to actually ask people to come dressed a certain way, but I think this will be ok as the costumes/makeup is pretty easy and anything goes. The fun part is, anybody who _doesn't_ come in costume - *IS FOOD*!

But I need party ideas, as this is theme is totally new for me!

Some ideas I had now:

1) Fake a car accident out front in the street/driveway with multiple actually crashed cars with zombie eaten/killed bodies hanging out of the cars.
2) A police car out front with lights on, and same thing - fake policeman body hanging out the window, or maybe sitting in the seat so that I can lock the doors (yes I have to get the local P.D. to contribute)
3) I can film several short scenes / news segments / alerts with actors/friends (I live in L.A.) and play them on various TVs sitting on tables as you go up the driveway/entryway and inside too (each TV playing the same TV show in synch with the others, but when the guest trips a PIR, the TV in front of them cuts to this "news alert" about zombies while the others stay in synch and then go back afterward.
4) red flashing lights that go in a circle like police cars ($20 bucks) everywere inside
5) Klaxons (sound everybody remembers as London Air Raid Siren) going off
6) All food is shaped like body parts or sitting in fake body parts.
7) Fog in the house?

But I am a little lost on what else to do. 1) is probably the hardest thing to pull off.

I just don't know what the theming would be, because normally Zombies are people being eaten by other people in a normal, run of the mill, town.

So what do I theme with? Do I stick with the emergency theme and put up chain link fence, construction and warning signs, sirens, police stuff, and so on, or something else? This is harder than it should be.

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Denhaunt

Great minds think alike. I had the exact same idea about the car wreck this year. I figured staging the accident wouldn't be too difficult (if you would be willing to pay for the towing to and from). The biggest concern I had was all of the people who might call 911 in the days leading up to the big night to report the grizzly smash up in my front yard. 

If you have a salvage yard anywhere near you I think it would be pretty simple to get them to bring out and then take away the carnage (those guys are ALWAYS willing to make a buck). 

I love the rest of your ideas, too - keep us in the loop and happy haunting!


----------



## DieTodtenReitenSchnell

Wow really? I guess a car crash might be worth pursuing then!

Any other suggestions about the party itself - food, theming, decorating? Is low-lying fog indoors dumb or can that work theming-wise?

Looking for just about any suggestion.


----------



## joker

How about putting together a couple of these using air soft or toy guns to have around the house?




























Warning Posters:









Couldn't get this one to show on the forum
http://api.ning.com/files/g6nsvC5-h3kurjy5SipgLR4QIhF53AulGe5U-Diz*YBDNdTL1jdHBFnmdXZ*MFNnFDyTWWUCwKSezhJG60no-D-K*gT7gzVV/WarningZombies.jpg


----------



## joker




----------



## Ms. Wicked

This all very useful, yet disturbing at the same time.


----------



## fick209

That's some great stuff Joker!

DieTodtenReitenSchnell - 
I think your have a pretty good start wtih your ideas, and with that great infor Joker posted, I would stick with the emergency theme with sirens going off and the TV's cutting into special news reports, etc. As far as fog in the house, are you thinking of creating fog with dry ice or using an actual fogger? I personally wouldn't want to be a guest who has to breath in that stuff from the machine all night (even if it says it's non-toxic) my opinion. Good luck and keep us posted on your progress!


----------



## DieTodtenReitenSchnell

Hey I just thought I would add - if anybody cares - that I have decided to actually create an FM radio broadcast with a long-range FM transmitter that night. If I was doing this more than one night, I would be concerned about being tracked down for Pirate Radio, but one night I'm not worried at all. 

So I'm going to broadcast a radio news broadcast warning of zombies in the area and how to kill them etc. In the broadcast I will announce that the "safe house" is my house and how to get there.

I am going to send out invitations telling people to "tune in" when they get to such and such a point near my house (which I will test when I get this set up to see how far it reaches).

I am very excited about this new idea.

Ciao


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween

OK the FM radio is awesome that is a great idea


----------



## Master-Macabre

As for the fogger, keep it outside and conceal it in the piled up cars. Inside it could be bothersome and I dont see how it would fit in with the theme. Make it look like the house was at one point boarded up to keep the zombies outside. The boards in the windows have gaping holes and such and for some comical effect, an unused entrance could be boarded up as well but with a zombie silhouette cut into it. Sort of like in cartoons. http://vector4free.com/_images/vectors/normal/60.png


----------



## scarymovie

Wow I bet your haunt will look great! What a good idea everyone has? DieTodtenReitenSchnell I would love to see your haunt when October comes here! It will be here before we know it!


----------



## DieTodtenReitenSchnell

fick209,

I was planning on using the fogger indoors, but I can get my hands on the most amazing fogger - it's called the "Fog Dog". It's a 55 gallon drum fogger that takes Liquid Nitrogen. It's low-lying fog by definition and it puts out TONS of fog. It will cost me luckily nothing to borrow the unit (normally maybe $500 a night?) but I have to buy two canisters of Liquid Nitrogen at $125 each for the night. <sigh> lots of money....


----------



## DieTodtenReitenSchnell

I LOVE all the images you posted Joker!!!!! I will use EVERY one. Anybody else have images like that????


----------



## Bascombe

We are planning a Zombie flash mob in my town. I'm on a committee to restore an old movie palace, and we're going to get a parade permit for Halloween, invite a thousand or so of our best zombie friends and crawl down main street until we get in front of the theatre, do the thriller dance, and then go into the theatre to watch Night of the Living Dead.

I think a zombie party sounds like alot of fun.

If you took 1st quality buckys, lined the brain cases with food safe plastic, and then did refrigerated brain molds of bean dip..... well you get the picture


----------



## debbie5

Mashed /run over zombies on the road..use melons for heads...

ZOMBIE CROSSING signs (Google the term for images)...

there are TONS of food ideas online...eyeball cookies using premade cookies you dip into frosting look great & are easy& can be made ahead.

(I personally dont like foggers indoors. They make the floor wet and drunk people will fall, and people with asthma hate them.)


----------



## DieTodtenReitenSchnell

I have decided to test the Liquid Nitrogen fogger indoors, and if it's too wet or just gives the vibe that people are going to be lost in it or fall over when tripping on stuff, then I'll run it just outside the indoors. There are two French doors in my living room that lead to the outside back deck. So I could flow the LN fog on the back deck. I have the walls of the deck enclosed in vertically lined 4x8 sheets of plywood (think borded up like the rest of the house), so it would not flow over the edge of the deck...


----------



## Haasmama

Hey there! I did not take the time to read the entire post and all of the replies so I apologize in advance for the possibility that I am repeating something that someone else may have already suggested...

To stage #1, you can try this... My husband and I are avid off-roaders and have the 4x4 vehicles that prove it. If you or some of your friends are wheelers, how about "parking" one 4x4 on top of another? For Halloween last year, we parked our Toyota on the tire of our Jeep, cordonned the area off with "Caution" tape and dressed the area up with fog and flickering red lights like fire. A lot of pictures were taken of the scene- just not by us unfortunately. I will see if I can did some up. You can google local area off-road clubs for help. They love to show off and may be jazzed to stage this for you.

Another option still involves a 4x4 but you could also park it on a demolition derby or figure-8 race car. Those cars are beat to death with plenty of dents and what not. THe roll cage of the racecar should easily support the 4x4. Chock the tires of all vehicles to prevent them from rolling and be sure to set the parking brakes. Keep EVERYONE away (excecpt the driver on top) so that nothing happens to anyone.

The bodies could be live actors staggering around the vehicles or fake bodies flung over the hoods.


----------



## neka4ok




----------



## fontgeek

Pick a favorite Halloween themed movie or two and show them, those movies can help supply you with ideas for decorations and such, and the*make it easy to keep the troup, or at least part of it, entertained. Maybe Young Frankenstein, Hocus Pocus, Practical Magic, The Rocky Horror Picture Show, etc., you'll find that most of the crowd know all the dialect and will quote the lines or sing along. You can do trivia contests based upon the movies, and even reinvent some kids games and activities for your event. Things like Pin the Arm on the Zombie, a pinnata shaped like a zombie, etc. But in general, people will do what they always do at parties. Just have the music and food ready to go. and if the guests will be in costume then keep the walkways easy to navigate, both physically and visually.


----------



## Haunted Spider

I think his party was 2 years ago. On a side note though, the suggestions may be helpful to someone who is planning one this year.


----------



## Emily Diehl

Yeah, as other folks are saying, I'd steer away from putting a fogger inside. I did that at one of my parties on year and even on the lowest setting, it COMPLETELY gassed people out. Fog juice smells gross, and if you don't have good ventilation it's going to stick around and isn't particularly fun to breathe.

I've found that dry ice is a little better for this, even though it doesn't last particularly long. It's not that expensive, though, so you could buy a bunch of it.


----------

